# NAC pulled from shelves



## The Tater (Apr 10, 2021)

Anyone seeing this locally? My gnc and vitamin shoppe have both told me that they were recently targeted by the fda and not allowed in supplements or as a standalone supplement. It may be doctor prescribed. Sounds like bullshit to me but curious if anyone else has seen this.

what other supplements or vitamins should I look at for liver health?

Tater tots are a great supplement....


----------



## j2048b (Apr 10, 2021)

wtf....IT is Biden in charge now so it wouldn't surprise me if they are taking anything and everything thats helps someone off the market


----------



## dk8594 (Apr 10, 2021)

I haven’t seen anything recently, but as far back as 2010 and as recently as last summer the FDA was saying that NAC should be classified as a drug and not a supplement.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Apr 10, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> I haven’t seen anything recently, but as far back as 2010 and as recently as last summer the FDA was saying that NAC should be classified as a drug and not a supplement.



Really? That seems odd. Do you know what their reasoning is?


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 10, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> Really? That seems odd. Do you know what their reasoning is?



The link to the article below from 2020 makes it sound like the pharmaceutical companies want it pulled so they can charge more for it.

https://www.naturalproductsinsider....ning-letters-nac-cause-stir-supplement-sector

Just checked, still plenty in stock on amazon.


----------



## Yaya (Apr 10, 2021)

Its been used to help people who were battling covid in regards to breathing problems. I read this last summer.

It also helps people who suffer from COPD.

Figures if it works and doesn't fit the agenda then it gets yanked


----------



## 956Vette (Apr 10, 2021)

NAC also neuroprotective for stimulant users (amphetamines), the writing is on the wall that they'll ban it.


----------



## rawdeal (Apr 10, 2021)

All of the above may be true, but at this moment "NAC" IS for sale on vitamin shoppe.  Been there, done that, minutes ago.

Wondering if any government targeting really is going on, is it NAC or the more beneficial Glutathione that's their OTC target.  Glutathione is more expensive, but some buyers know they can get it cheaper via NAC.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Apr 10, 2021)

NAC has a shelf life too, so is difficult to stock up on.


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 10, 2021)

Milk thistle, tudca.
One of our previous members has a liver guard supplement I use daily, it consists of, per serving:
Choline Bitartrate 1800mg
L-Arginine 500mg
L-Methionine 500mg
L-Taurine 500mg
Alpha Lipoic Acid 200mg
Milk Thistle 180mg

It tastes terrible but whatever


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 10, 2021)

Choline and inositol worked for me. Blood work and imaging confirmed it.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 10, 2021)

Literally the first time I have even heard of it.

After a quick google search, I see it being used in trials to treat Covid. It is history. Get it while you can lol


----------



## German89 (Apr 10, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> Milk thistle, tudca.
> One of our previous members has a liver guard supplement I use daily, it consists of, per serving:
> Choline Bitartrate 1800mg
> L-Arginine 500mg
> ...


 
Milk Thistle is great for hangovers.. Just putting that out there.

If you take it before you drink you're less likely to be hung over.


----------



## snake (Apr 10, 2021)

I just got some Wal-Mart affiliate 2 weeks ago. I call BS in some form or fashion.


----------



## The Tater (Apr 11, 2021)

My local stores are both out of stock and the owner of the gnc franchise is the one that gave me that information. I can buy it online still at amazon. I’ll be paying attention to this moving forward.


----------



## Ortiz7983 (Apr 11, 2021)

Man


----------



## dragon1952 (May 24, 2021)

Amazon has just pulled it from their shelves :^ /


----------



## Iron1 (May 24, 2021)

Some reading

https://www.naturalproductsinsider.com/regulatory/amazon-confirms-plans-removing-nac-supplements


----------



## 1bigun11 (May 24, 2021)

I am so weary of silly, self-important government actors trying to enslave me under the guise of “protecting” me.


----------



## CJ (May 24, 2021)

1bigun11 said:


> I am so weary of silly, self-important government actors trying to enslave me under the guise of “protecting” me.



Tryptophan, an amino acid, is illegal to sell standalone in the US. Nothing surprises me.

****Edit: nevermind, they reversed it. But it was!!! :32 (18):


----------



## 1bigun11 (May 24, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Tryptophan, an amino acid, is illegal to sell standalone in the US. Nothing surprises me.
> 
> ****Edit: nevermind, they reversed it. But it was!!! :32 (18):



They should just call the FDA the enforcement arm of the Pharmaceutical Branch of government, lol.


----------



## Charger69 (May 24, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> NAC has a shelf life too, so is difficult to stock up on.



Who pays attention to shelf life? LOL


----------



## eazy (May 24, 2021)

1bigun11 said:


> I am so weary of silly, self-important government actors trying to enslave me under the guise of “protecting” me.



As soon as someone says "this is for your own good", I'm sure it's not.


----------



## eazy (May 24, 2021)

now that it's illegal is this source talk?

NAC is BOGO at Nutricost right now.

https://nutricost.com/products/nutricost-n-acetyl-l-cysteine-nac-600mg


----------



## lifter6973 (May 24, 2021)

so is the only reasoning so that pharm can make more money now that there is some research behind NAC being  used in COVID treatment?  What a crock of shit if this is true. I do indeed see many pulling it off shelves.


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 3, 2021)

Forgive me for bumping an older thread; I was doing some forum searching for supplements I'm taking, and this thread came up.

If anyone is still looking for NAC, you can still source it for a very reasonable price from *Swanson Vitamins* - I just got some in the mail the other day. They're my go-to for anything that I can't find inexpensively on Amazon, and I've never had any issues or complaints with their house brand.


----------



## ATLRigger (Sep 3, 2021)

j2048b said:


> wtf....IT is Biden in charge now so it wouldn't surprise me if they are taking anything and everything thats helps someone off the market


Um, that’s obnoxious.  I don’t like Biden either but cut that political shit out of the board here.  We don’t come to the underground to get our political fill.


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 3, 2021)

What's next to go?  Vitamin B12?


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 3, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> We don’t come to the underground to get our political fill.



True. We go to our cranky grandpa's house for that nonsense.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 3, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> Um, that’s obnoxious.  I don’t like Biden either but cut that political shit out of the board here.  We don’t come to the underground to get our political fill.



Not for nothing, but he said that in April, and you want to start a fight over it in September?

What do you expect the outcome of that statement to be? "Oh yes atl, I'm obnoxious and wrong. Forgive me." No. He's going to want to snap back about you.

If it starts up. It's on you. Leave a dead horse alone.


----------



## Yaya (Sep 3, 2021)

Thats correct


----------



## ATLRigger (Sep 3, 2021)

we lost good members lately such as BSP bc ppl wanna talk politics.


----------



## Joliver (Sep 4, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> we lost good members lately such as BSP bc ppl wanna talk politics.


Best solution is not to reply. Trying to control other people rarely works. Especially in a condescending way.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 4, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> we lost good members lately such as BSP bc ppl wanna talk politics.


Honestly, I believe we lost BSP for several other reasons before politics come into play.

Neither here nor there I suppose.

My advice to everyone, because I hate political BS myself... if you see a politics post within a thread has died or quieted down, then don't say anything or respond.

@Joliver is right. All that's to be had from that is someone snapping back at you, and next thing you know you're fighting about something you don't even care about.

I'm not saying to avoid saying what you believe in. Just saying sometimes purposefully avoiding/ignoring a portion of the conversation is the best way to let it die out on its own.


----------



## ATLRigger (Sep 4, 2021)

Fair points


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 7, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Honestly, I believe we lost BSP for several other reasons before politics come into play.
> 
> Neither here nor there I suppose.
> 
> ...


Agree but also some people need to just get over themselves.  Many post on politics and insinuate that anyone who doesn't agree with them is an idiot. There are smart people on both major party sides. The idiots are the ones who generalize and try to force their opinions on others.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 7, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> Forgive me for bumping an older thread; I was doing some forum searching for supplements I'm taking, and this thread came up.
> 
> If anyone is still looking for NAC, you can still source it for a very reasonable price from *Swanson Vitamins* - I just got some in the mail the other day. They're my go-to for anything that I can't find inexpensively on Amazon, and I've never had any issues or complaints with their house brand.


Hey I was wondering if you have any opinion on the Swanson brand itself.

Have you tried any of their vitamins, minerals, etc?

If yes, do you feel like they were pretty good quality?


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 7, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Hey I was wondering if you have any opinion on the Swanson brand itself.
> 
> Have you tried any of their vitamins, minerals, etc?
> 
> If yes, do you feel like they were pretty good quality?



Yes! Generally I try to buy all my supplements on Amazon, but for anything that's trickier to obtain - like NAC - or that seems a bit overpriced on Amazon, I'll go to Swanson.

I only ever buy their generic/house brand, because they tend to put too much of a markup on the other brands they carry, like NOW Foods, Source Naturals, etc.

I've had great luck with the quality of their generics; only thing I would caution is to give their Supplement Fact sheets a really careful look to make sure the cost per count is still a good deal when compared to other brands' dosages.

I'm currently using Swanson-brand *NAC*, *DL-Phenylalanine*, *ALCAR*, *Vitamin C*, and *Chromium *and have previously used their *L-Tyrosine*, *L-Tryptophan*, and *5-HTP*. (Would still be using the latter three, but I found better prices on Amazon.)


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 7, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> Yes! Generally I try to buy all my supplements on Amazon, but for anything that's trickier to obtain - like NAC - or that seems a bit overpriced on Amazon, I'll go to Swanson.
> 
> I only ever buy their generic/house brand, because they tend to put too much of a markup on the other brands they carry, like NOW Foods, Source Naturals, etc.
> 
> ...


Okay thank you very much!


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 7, 2021)

I am pretty sure you can still order NAC from Nutricost and at a very good price.  I have a shit ton of it.

Edit:  I just checked and you sure can.  PLUS, they don't advertise it for some reason but if you buy 2, you get the third one free- Check for yourself- Put 2 in the cart and a third one shows up for free.


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 7, 2021)

Cheers, @lifter6973! I use a couple of Nutricost's products purchased through Amazon - didn't know that they had a brand website. They're actually advertising the B2G1 free NAC sale on the main page of their site at the moment. Great find!


----------



## Blusoul24 (Sep 8, 2021)

NAC does have a shelf life. It's a fairly long one, but you don't want to stock up thinking that you're going to hold onto it for five years.


----------



## Strikeclinch (Sep 8, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> I haven’t seen anything recently, but as far back as 2010 and as recently as last summer the FDA was saying that NAC should be classified as a drug and not a supplement.


Really why is that?


----------



## rawdeal (Sep 8, 2021)

Strikeclinch said:


> Really why is that?


Only a cynical bitch  (C'est Moi) might guess that is because  ........

1)   Big Pharma sees untapped NAC revenue out there, and  ........
2)   Big Pharma budgets way more Washington DC  lobbyist money than otc supp companies do.

I have no insider knowledge or links to any of a million Internet information sources to prove this ... it's just a hunch.


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 8, 2021)

Strikeclinch said:


> Really why is that?











						FDA Nixes NAC in Dietary Supplements - Holistic Primary Care
					

A spate of warning letters issued by the Food and Drug Administration offers a clear indication that the agency wants to limit the availability of N-acetyl cysteine (NAC) in dietary supplement products. NAC, a precursor to the key antioxidant glutathione, is widely recommended by functional...




					holisticprimarycare.net


----------



## rawdeal (Sep 8, 2021)

Great find,  dk.


----------



## Strikeclinch (Sep 8, 2021)

dk8594 said:


> FDA Nixes NAC in Dietary Supplements - Holistic Primary Care
> 
> 
> A spate of warning letters issued by the Food and Drug Administration offers a clear indication that the agency wants to limit the availability of N-acetyl cysteine (NAC) in dietary supplement products. NAC, a precursor to the key antioxidant glutathione, is widely recommended by functional...
> ...


I’m currently getting a Iv multi with nac and glutothiane


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 8, 2021)

eazy said:


> now that it's illegal is this source talk?
> 
> NAC is BOGO at Nutricost right now.
> 
> https://nutricost.com/products/nutricost-n-acetyl-l-cysteine-nac-600mg


@eazy  - cheers, Mate! I grabbed this deal myself. Good looking out!


----------



## Strikeclinch (Sep 9, 2021)

rawdeal said:


> Only a cynical bitch  (C'est Moi) might guess that is because  ........
> 
> 1)   Big Pharma sees untapped NAC revenue out there, and  ........
> 2)   Big Pharma budgets way more Washington DC  lobbyist money than otc supp companies do.
> ...


Anything that actually fixes our big pharma dosent want us to have. Fucks yo they’re drug profits if the world is healthy……….fuckin kunts


----------



## ATLRigger (Sep 11, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> Yes! Generally I try to buy all my supplements on Amazon, but for anything that's trickier to obtain - like NAC - or that seems a bit overpriced on Amazon, I'll go to Swanson.
> 
> I only ever buy their generic/house brand, because they tend to put too much of a markup on the other brands they carry, like NOW Foods, Source Naturals, etc.
> 
> ...


What are you using tryptophan for?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 11, 2021)

I used to use nac all the time . It’s proven to work well that’s probably why they pulled it


----------



## Send0 (Sep 11, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> What are you using tryptophan for?


Dopamine is my guess


----------



## ATLRigger (Sep 11, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Dopamine is my guess


Seinfeld fed his girlfriend turkey so he could play with her toy action figure collection.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 11, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> Seinfeld fed his girlfriend turkey so he could play with her toy action figure collection.


Actually I got it mixed up. Tryptophan helps with increasing serotonin, not dopamine.


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 11, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> What are you using tryptophan for?





Send0 said:


> Actually I got it mixed up. Tryptophan helps with increasing serotonin, not dopamine.



Tryptophan for sleep support, but sadly I seem to be a low receptor to anything sleep-enhancing except for good ol' diphenhydramine (Benadryl).


----------



## Send0 (Sep 11, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> Tryptophan for sleep support, but sadly I seem to be a low receptor to anything sleep-enhancing except for good ol' diphenhydramine (Benadryl).


Fun fact... Tryptophan is a chemical precursor to serotonin, and in turn serotonin is a precursor to melatonin; which is a sleep hormone.

Soooo, I'm still right 😁


----------



## Strikeclinch (Sep 11, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> I used to use nac all the time . It’s proven to work well that’s probably why they pulled it


10000 percent that’s why bro


----------



## Strikeclinch (Sep 11, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> Tryptophan for sleep support, but sadly I seem to be a low receptor to anything sleep-enhancing except for good ol' diphenhydramine (Benadryl).


What about NyQuil


----------



## Blusoul24 (Sep 11, 2021)

Strikeclinch said:


> What about NyQuil


Trust me, wash your tryptophan down with a bottle of NyQuil (in the original green death flavor, of course), and you'll sleep like a baby!


----------



## Blusoul24 (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 11, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> Tryptophan for sleep support, but sadly I seem to be a low receptor to anything sleep-enhancing except for good ol' diphenhydramine (Benadryl).


 Benadryl always works for me too.  I just have to make sure I get 7 hours of sleep with it or most of the time the next day it feels like a groggy hangover.


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 11, 2021)

Strikeclinch said:


> What about NyQuil





Blusoul24 said:


> Trust me, wash your tryptophan down with a bottle of NyQuil (in the original green death flavor, of course), and you'll sleep like a baby!



Weirdly, I've never tried NyQuil. Just looked it up though, and its active ingredient is diphenhydramine, same as Benedryl.

The reason I'm trying to stay away from diphenhydramine is because it was linked pretty significantly to increased risk of dementia and Alzheimer's, and they both run in my family. Probably overkill in cautiousness, but I'm a better safe than sorry kinda gal when I can be. 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Strikeclinch (Sep 11, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


> Trust me, wash your tryptophan down with a bottle of NyQuil (in the original green death flavor, of course), and you'll sleep like a baby!


It’s my go to sleeper hahah. Not the Liquid tho I can’t handle the taste it’s fuckin discgusting


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 12, 2021)

Blusoul24 said:


>


Man that shit was funny lol I loved the 90s


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 12, 2021)

NyQuil NyQuil NyQuil we love you you giant fucking Q


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 12, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Man that shit was funny lol I loved the 90s


I bought the whole comedy album.  Mostly to listen to this great song.  Thanks for jogging my memory.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 12, 2021)

Well I was reading up on NAC and it is a precursor to glutathione. However, glutathione has a difficult time surviving the gut and making it into the blood where it can be beneficial.

So from most likely to least likely to make it into blood...

1. S-Acetyl L-Glutathione
2. Lipsomal Glutathione
3. Reduced Glutathione


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 12, 2021)

I really appreciate that information, @Skullcrusher.

I was looking into supplementing S-Acetyl L-Glutathione, but I got a little sticker shock at the price per cap. It's not overwhelmingly expensive, per se, but it costs more than any other supplement in my rotation. So because I started on the NAC, I figured being a precursor to glutathione was close enough.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 12, 2021)

DesertRose said:


> I really appreciate that information, @Skullcrusher.
> 
> I was looking into supplementing S-Acetyl L-Glutathione, but I got a little sticker shock at the price per cap. It's not overwhelmingly expensive, per se, but it costs more than any other supplement in my rotation. So because I started on the NAC, I figured being a precursor to glutathione was close enough.


Right NAC is cheaper.

I was kind of thinking ahead to once we cannot find NAC anymore!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 12, 2021)

Dr use injectable NAC in patients that have liver problems


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 12, 2021)

I always used it when ever I was using oral aas


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 12, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> Dr use injectable NAC in patients that have liver problems


That would be awesome.

Don't think I have ever seen it available anywhere though.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 12, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> That would be awesome.
> 
> Don't think I have ever seen it available anywhere though.


Only through a dr you wouldn’t see it sold anywhere.. Looks like I made it sound like I used the inj nac hell no never lol .. A ex girlfriend that had something wrong with her liver had that done that’s how I know it exists


----------



## lifter6973 (Sep 12, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> I always used it when ever I was using oral aas


Same and even when using just Proviron.


----------



## Strikeclinch (Sep 13, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> Well I was reading up on NAC and it is a precursor to glutathione. However, glutathione has a difficult time surviving the gut and making it into the blood where it can be beneficial.
> 
> So from most likely to least likely to make it into blood...
> 
> ...


Glutathione is barely bio available like taking it orally is actually a waste of money save that shit for food that’s a snake oil supplement has to be intravenous


----------



## Strikeclinch (Sep 13, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> That would be awesome.
> 
> Don't think I have ever seen it available anywhere though.


I get it once a week and injectable glutathione in my vitamin Iv it’s fuckin awesome I don’t take vitamins anymore just get them mainlined 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 13, 2021)

Strikeclinch said:


> Glutathione is barely bio available like taking it orally is actually a waste of money save that shit for food that’s a snake oil supplement has to be intravenous


That is true for reduced glutathione. Not S-Acetyl. Lipsomal is somewhat bioavailable.


----------



## Strikeclinch (Sep 13, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> That is true for reduced glutathione. Not S-Acetyl. Lipsomal is somewhat bioavailable.


I don’t know where you live but I’m sure there’s iv clinics if it’s America I’m in Canada and we’re like 10 years behind America basically and we have lots


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 13, 2021)

Strikeclinch said:


> I don’t know where you live but I’m sure there’s iv clinics if it’s America I’m in Canada and we’re like 10 years behind America basically and we have lots


You're lucky. Here in USA my insurance does not cover anything like that and it would cost a small fortune just to see the right doctor to get iv NAC. If it becomes readily available at a reasonable price I will definitely go that route. Otherwise S-Acetyl is my plan b.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 13, 2021)

Bro Bundy said:


> I always used it when ever I was using oral aas


yes, we should all use NAC when consuming oral ass *mispelled intentionally*  😁


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 13, 2021)

Send0 said:


> yes, we should all use NAC when consuming oral ass *mispelled intentionally*  😁



Are you currently on a buttmunching cycle?


----------



## Strikeclinch (Sep 13, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> You're lucky. Here in USA my insurance does not cover anything like that and it would cost a small fortune just to see the right doctor to get iv NAC. If it becomes readily available at a reasonable price I will definitely go that route. Otherwise S-Acetyl is my plan b.


Dosent cover here either I pay out of pocket but I have a fight coming up so they’re half sponsoring me and doing it for 50 bucks once a week I can live with that


----------



## Strikeclinch (Sep 13, 2021)

Send0 said:


> yes, we should all use NAC when consuming oral ass *mispelled intentionally*  😁


100 percent


----------

